# CliC Reading Glasses: Very cool and convenient



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

Okay, so we haven't ever had a review of reading glasses on this forum. It's time. 

I imagine a lot of us use them, given the demographics here, and the fact that most of us do close-up work on models, circuit boards, not to mention trying to read the instruction manuals that come with our toy trains (well, okay, maybe sometimes?).

Anyway, I have a half dozen reading glasses but seem to always mis-place them. I can never find them when I need them, even if only a moment before I laid them down somewhere!

I tried a cord to hang them around my neck. If it is long enough to be convenient and easy to put the glasses on and off, the glasses hang down in the way of work I am doing. If the cord is cut short so they don't do that, then the cord is too short to be easy and comfortable to move them up and down as needed.

So I just kept misplacing glasses and cursing as I spent time finding them again . . . .

Then my wife and I were watching the TV series _ CSI NY,_, where a rather strange dude named Dr. Sid Hammerback is the Medical Examiner. He has these super-cool reading glasses he wears when digging bullets out of murder victims, etc., that magnetically click together at the center bridge, automatically, or break away easily so the glasses slip down around his neck - _where he can always find them. _.

I had to have a pair. As always, I tried Amazon first. It took a while to find them (I had no idea what they were called). 

They ware CliC reading glasses, with small magnets in the nose bridge to hold them together or break apart with a mild pull to slip down around your neck, never to be lost.

They cost a lot compared to reading glasses you find at CVS, etc., always sold near the pharmacy counter. While those often go for less than $10, these CliCs cost about $30, but they are adjustable and seem better quality all around. And that breakaway feature is both convenient, and sooooo cool. I love mine, and if nothing else, its a really cool gimmick I can't get enough of!!!















All you do is reach down, pull them apart, move them up to your face and snap them into place, or the opposite to keep them out of the way.


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Lee.
Those are WAY cool. Like yourself, I'm a sucker for neat gizmos and gadgets. hwell:
I have at least 8 "readers" scattered about the house, one in most every room. Doesn't matter, I still go looking now and then.


----------



## BWA (Jun 16, 2012)

Cool. Luckily, I still have to take my glasses off (large hisses and boos from the jealous crowd:cheeky4 to do close work or, read.

Does get exciting sometimes when doing lathe work, and, dozens of blue hot metal missiles are trying to lodge themselves in your eyeballs.

It constantly amazes me how quickly the bodies defense mechanism can react to flying objects, and, how quickly the eyelid can close. Has to be well under a tenth of a second....


----------



## Norton (Nov 5, 2015)

Cool idea for someone just starting down that road. Having gone through reading glasses, then bifocals, trifocals, and now progressives I gave up long ago on readers and just wear glasses all the time. My trusty Harbor Freight three stage magnifiers come in handy for that really fine work now.

Pete


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

Mike Wolfe (the other one) from American Pickers wears them.


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

Well I guess I'm fortunate. I don't need reading glasses. Just prescriptions for distance.


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

OK, Lee, I done did it! :thumbsup:
I've just placed my order with Amazon for CliC readers. They look like the perfect solution for my "on and off" rhumba with the readers day in and day out. 
They will be a delayed Christmas gift to myself. :laugh: :laugh:
Bob


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2016)

Nice product, but I have to wear mine all the time.


----------



## BobS (Jun 18, 2015)

The break-aways are pretty cool. I'll probably include them on my next Amazon order. I also found these at Amazon. Reading goggles. Good for using at the table saw or any other dust scattering effort. Only $14.00 and a good choice of reading correction powers.


----------



## Jeff T (Dec 27, 2011)

I would probably still take them off, set then down, and then hunt for them five minutes later!


----------



## laz57 (Sep 19, 2015)

Jeff T said:


> I would probably still take them off, set then down, and then hunt for them five minutes later!


Yes or you could be like me and put them atop your head and still can't find them.


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

I've told this story before, but a couple years ago I was searching for my readers in every room and coming up empty.
Frankly, I was getting pi$$ed and frustrated, so decided to have a cold one and try to figure it out.......when I reached into the fridge.......they were sitting right there on the middle shelf. 
I hope these new jobbies will stop the madness. :laugh:
Bob


----------



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

BWA said:


> Does get exciting sometimes when doing lathe work, and, dozens of blue hot metal missiles are trying to lodge themselves in your eyeballs.
> 
> It constantly amazes me how quickly the bodies defense mechanism can react to flying objects, and, how quickly the eyelid can close. Has to be well under a tenth of a second....


You just failed Shop Safety! Proceed straight to the hospital to have your eyeball repaired.hwell:


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Amazon says my new CliC's will be here by Friday. :smilie_daumenpos:
Can't wait to try 'em out.


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

The CliC magnetic reading glasses arrived Saturday, but didn't have a chance to try 'em out until today. 
Many thanks, Lee, for the tip. They are very cool and have become my "in the kitchen" pair of on/off readers.
Highly recommended.
Bob


----------



## PatKn (Jul 14, 2015)

I love the Clic glasses. I have two pair. I keep one at work and one at home. I first saw them when two contestants on the Sci Fi show Faceoff were wearing them. I found mine on Amazon too.


----------

